# Cutlass seats



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

My Cutlass is a 79 Brougham with no power, no recline split bench-style seats. I was wondering if the passenger seat (seat with armrest) can be replaced with another drivers side seat? heres a pic.. uffin:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

It can't be done? ?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Yup, they're G-body seats so the holes on the seat frame are 14" from front to back and 12 1/2" from left to right. Anything with that sizing will bolt right in. Could always just get another passenger side bucket seat and bolt in it too unless you already have an extra driver side.


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Dec 4 2008, 12:35 PM~12334570
> *Yup, they're G-body seats so the holes on the seat frame are 14" from front to back and 12 1/2" from left to right.  Anything with that sizing will bolt right in.  Could always just get another passenger side bucket seat and bolt in it too unless you already have an extra driver side.
> *


This is why I love this site..good information. I'm in the process of lookin for another drivers seat..if anybody happens to run into a match for mine, hit me up.

Thanks for 411 cashmoney :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Why not just use a passenger seat though? Or if you're recovering them, you could easily get rid of the armrest section and center part of the bench.


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Dec 4 2008, 03:23 PM~12336093
> *Why not just use a passenger seat though?  Or if you're recovering them, you could easily get rid of the armrest section and center part of the bench.
> *


Want to keep the same interior, but want buckets up front so I can build some sort of center counsel :dunno: I'm no upholster, I don't think I have skills to recover after I cut armrest section out.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

if you put a drivers seat in the passenger side, you will have to change over the reclining lever


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

My seats don't recline-its either all the way up and all way back..seats only slide back/forth. Boggles my mind, its a brougham and has power windows, but not seats :dunno:


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Peezy420_@Dec 4 2008, 04:17 PM~12336768
> *My seats don't recline-its either all the way up and all way back..seats only slide back/forth.  Boggles my mind, its a brougham and has power windows, but not seats :dunno:
> *


ok. here i hope i can make sense of this info. u say u have the 60/40 split bench right? and u say u want the same upholstery . then i have a solution that will make it cost $0 and u wont have to reupholster , so what i recomend doing is this, take out your passenger seat. then underneath is where the red cloth is hooked to the steel seat frame. unhook those and pull up on your cloth material. now when u have acess to the foam padding grab a new razor blade and cut out the foam(to make it a 40/40). next cut the thin steel support that runs around the foam , its a u shaped support that when u sit down its around the back of your knees. the get a grinder/plasma cutter and cut all the steel middle section to the back of the armrest mounting holes. 

so, now that u cut out all the middle section , it should be a 40/40 seat . and u should be left over with the flap of red cloth material from before, get that material and wrap it over the exposed foam that was cut and hook it back up to the now 40/40 seat frame. if u do it correctly then it should be unoticeable, i've seen it done and i swore it was never fucked with. if u do this , when its installed with a console no one will ever know it was a 60/40. all this fucken typing! i'll take donations for this chapter i wrote :biggrin: 

p.s. i hope it makes sense.


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

Yea that makes sense bro..thanks for input uffin: this winter I'll take it out and see what I'm dealin with


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

What Juicedinsanta 12 said is right on the money. It's not hard to do, just takes some time.


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Jul 17 2007, 09:08 PM~8331019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


some inspiration :biggrin: 
why didn't you show him juiced


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

nice..in a G-body?


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Dec 4 2008, 09:00 PM~12339413
> *some inspiration :biggrin:
> why didn't you show him juiced
> *


lol, your right. i should of, but i got mine upholstered so its kinda different


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Peezy420_@Dec 4 2008, 09:04 PM~12339447
> *nice..in a G-body?
> 
> 
> ...


yea bro its my regal, i had 60/40 but i cut it to a 40/40 and reupholstered :biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

Looks good :thumbsup: ..I'll take a look and see what I got to work with.


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks again everyone for making this as painless as possible for me :biggrin:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Peezy420_@Dec 4 2008, 04:29 PM~12336161
> *Want to keep the same interior, but want buckets up front so I can build some sort of center counsel :dunno: I'm no upholster, I don't think I have skills to recover after I cut armrest section out.
> *


I have these for sale.

















too bad you are so far.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Peezy420+Dec 4 2008, 09:04 PM~12339447-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that chrome trim on both sides of the seat or just the outter side?


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Dec 4 2008, 09:35 PM~12339794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Them are nice..but I'll see if I can use what I got :biggrin: thanks anyway bro


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Dec 5 2008, 09:24 AM~12343266
> *One of my favorite g-body interiors. Is that a cadi center console? :0  Armrest still attached to passenger seat?
> *


thanks bro mine too :biggrin: , yeah its a cadillac center console. and no the armrest is on the console  thats why i used that center console because the armrest looks so much like the original


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

P.S. dont try and use a driver seat for the passneger. its very different. let me know if u have questions


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Dec 5 2008, 02:24 PM~12345830
> *P.S. dont try and use a driver seat for the passneger. its very different. let me know if u have questions
> *


whats different?


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Dec 5 2008, 10:24 AM~12343266
> *Is that chrome trim on both sides of the seat or just the outter side?
> *


Just the outside


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Dec 5 2008, 09:53 PM~12349670
> *whats different?
> *


ttt


----------



## jaydigga (Oct 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Dec 5 2008, 03:21 PM~12345814
> *thanks bro mine too  :biggrin: , yeah its a cadillac center console. and no the armrest is on the console   thats why i used that center console because the armrest looks so much like the original
> *



Looks nice pimpin  What year and model caddi did that come out of?


----------



## FatBoYz85 (Jul 30, 2008)

one of my favorite interiors period








:thumbsup:


----------

